# A Memória Meteorológica...



## Minho (7 Mai 2007 às 22:58)

A título de curiosidade coloco este artigo do Correio do Minho de 30 Janeiro deste ano em que um habitante de Castro Laboreiro de 75 anos diz:



> Está mesmo muito, muito frio. Tenho 75 anos e não me lembro de um Inverno tão gelado



Por isso é preciso ter cuidado quando ouvimos afirmações dos mais velhos, quando dizem que nunca tinham visto coisa assim. A memória meteorológica é péssima!!


Notícia Completa:



> 30 Jan 2007
> 
> Castro Laboreiro passa os dias à lareira, que o frio é “do diacho”
> 
> ...



http://www.correiodominho.com/noticias.php?&IDTema=10&IDNoticia=26867


----------



## Dan (8 Mai 2007 às 00:21)

Sim, não se pode confiar na memória meteorológica na maior parte dos casos. Este caso até é um pouco o inverso do habitual. Normalmente até costumam dizer que antigamente fazia mais frio ou nevava muito mais que agora.


----------



## Rog (8 Mai 2007 às 09:30)

Dan disse:


> Sim, não se pode confiar na memória meteorológica na maior parte dos casos. Este caso até é um pouco o inverso do habitual. Normalmente até costumam dizer que antigamente fazia mais frio ou nevava muito mais que agora.



Essa parece ser uma situação parecida em todo o lado. Por aqui também ao perguntar às pessoas mais velhas, referem que antes o tempo era muito diferente.
Mas até pode-se explicar, teoricamente até certo ponto, estes desfasamentos.. Um homem com 75 anos não trabalha o mesmo que um de 35 e têm precepções diferentes da realidade como o frio...


----------



## Fil (8 Mai 2007 às 13:32)

He he quantas vezes eu não vi na televisão idosos a dizerem que nunca tinham visto nevar tanto quando no ano anterior tinha nevado mais   

A memória meteorológica é sem dúvida das piores, até a mim me falha e eu interesso-me por isto.


----------



## Vince (8 Mai 2007 às 14:27)

A minha teoria é a de que todos nós humanos temos uma curta memória meteorológica. O nosso organismo necessita sempre de algum tempo para se habituar. Quando vem muito frio ou muito calor, achamos sempre que é terrível e do pior já sentido. Mas ao fim de 3 ou 4 dias adaptamo-nos.  Se esperassem uns dias para fazer as entrevistas, se calhar as respostas seriam outras


----------

